# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ekzorcizmi

## dorinela

Pershendetje, a keni qene apo keni degjuar per ndonje person qe njihni qe si shkak i problemeve mendore ka vajtur tek ndonje ekzorcist??

----------

